# Vac cart at Home Depot



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Anyone else see the Brinley (I think it was Brinley) vac cart that HOme Depot is selling. It attaches to the top of the poly John Deere trailer, and has a soft top, led in place with a pretty simple device. Uses an 8" IIRC duct for sucking up junk......Don't recall the exact price but it was comparable to the Agri Fab models.


----------

